# Lighting in c1915 basement



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Master Brian said:


> .........
> I am also wondering if I go with *wall sconces*, how many would I need in order to light the area properly? Each section is about 14' wide by 16' long, if memory serves correct. I could scetch up the floor plan if need be.
> 
> Part of my fear is finding enough vintage wall sconces that match to fill the area, without buying all new and breaking the bank.
> ...


How about a combination of both sconces and cans with the cans on a different switch. I personally like the light given off by sconces....makes for soft diffused lighting....but when you need an extra kick....turn on the cans.

Ceiling paper? We did that in our living room....my wife is English so it's one of the details she wanted.......I just hope you and your wife work well together....it takes team work.....it almost caused a divorce with her parents....but not an issue for us....I know how to follow her instructions....

Oh....the ceiling paper is typically painted....that is if you use the real stuff from the UK....hence, you can go any color you want. We used gloss white.....

Here is what our ceiling looks like with the ceiling paper.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

ddawg16, I think a combo might be nice, I mentioned once again I was thinking of scrapping the cans and she wasn't thrilled with the idea. As for the ceiling paper, we've already installed in in one bedroom, a bathroom and a hallway. We figured out a great technique and this is one task we seem to be able to handle together and managed to make it look great, my mother on the other hand didn't have such luck when she installed hers prior to us installing ours. The stuff we've used said it could be painted or left unpainted, so far we've left it unpainted and I like it that way. To me that's part of the charm.....not having to paint!!!


----------

